# Largemouth weight question?



## ChadPro67 (Mar 24, 2009)

Went fishing Monday night at a private lake with a couple friends and caught the biggest bass of my life a 23" Largemouth, im guessing it was at least 7lbs possibly close to 8 but I can't be sure. I found a couple websites that calculate the weight based on the length and girth but i dont know how true it really is. If anyone has any thoughts on this I'd really like to hear them. Thanks, Chad


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Those calculations are faily accurate I would guess to within a 1/2 pound. Look at it this way, its a catch you won't ever forget!!! Berkeley has a good digital scale small enough for most tackle bags.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Girth squared X length divided by 800 = estimated weight.

Or, just go out and buy a digital Berkley weight scale and put it in your tackle box.

Oh, and by the way, a 23-inch bass is a giant. Got a picture? I would hate to think you caught the biggest bass of your life and you didn't get a picture of it.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

The shape of the fish (girth) has a lot to do with the weight estimate. As JignPig Guide mentioned many of the online calculators use the girth as a primary part of the estimation. That girth is dependent on food source and time of the year. Being that you caught it in July it would mean that the fish would be at a considerably lower weight than at other times of the year. I would think that a 23" fish in the spring (pre-spawn) would be 7# easily in most any waters. Since I don't get the luxury of catching 23" bass very often I will leave the rest of speculation to those more fortunate.

It sounds like you may have put her back and if so just go out and buy the digital scales and go back and find her again.


----------



## ChadPro67 (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks guys for the advice i might have to invest in a scale, i have a picture of the fish but i dont know how to upload it to the site, how does the photobucket thing work?


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

ChadPro67 said:


> Thanks guys for the advice i might have to invest in a scale, i have a picture of the fish but i dont know how to upload it to the site, how does the photobucket thing work?


I am not sure if you are referring to using pictures here that you already have on Photobucket or just starting a Photobucket account? If you are just wanting to post pics that you already have there it is as simple as using the link in the bottom of the reply window. As far as setting up a Photobucket account I can't offer details as I don't use it although I am sure the sign-up process is simple.

Another option is to simply attach the picture from your computer by using the button in the lower part of the reply window. It allows you to select it from your computer and attaches it with the right sizing.

I hope this helps.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

average weight for a 23 inch Bass is 6.9 lbs. May very well be 7 if it is eating well.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Let's see it!!


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

ChadPro67 said:


> Thanks guys for the advice i might have to invest in a scale, i have a picture of the fish but i dont know how to upload it to the site, how does the photobucket thing work?


If you have a Photobucket account, they offer a link under the pictures just for use on websites such as this. Just copy it and paste it right in here....and wala picture.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Several weeks have come and gone and yet still no picture/proof of your catch?


----------



## kirkad (Aug 19, 2006)

the one i caught was 23 3/4" and it was 6.5 lbs on a dig.scale


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

In a private lake, that fish is probably eating pretty good and should be around 7-1/2lbs!!

Nice catch ChadPro!!! :B


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Here is my personal best bass. 23 inches and 6.875 lbs on the digital scale. And here is my buddy's personal best, 23 inches at 6.8 lbs. These should give you an idea.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Those are some great fish right there.


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

Very nice fish.....fishingredhawk!!! 

I think my estimate might be high now!!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

SICK! where you find those guys?


----------



## ChadPro67 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey I FINALLY figured out how to upload my picture..lol Heres the proof of my catch


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

That is a beauty! Congratulations again.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Nice 5 possibly 5½lb bass


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

if i fancied a guess i would say 5 1/2 is probably pretty close.if i wanted to stretch it i'd go 5 3/4.nice catch,bet you'll never forget how it fought and when you seen for the 1st time.mastercard can't buy that.priceless....now go get another one.


----------



## ChadPro67 (Mar 24, 2009)

Wow i guess i really overestimated the weight lol. 5 lbs isnt very good i feel stupid for thinking it was 7 lol, guess its time to invest in a digital scale


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Nice catch!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

If the fish was indeed 23" (from your original post) then I would say it was definitely over 5#. I would think even +6# would be believable. The only way to know would be to put her on a good scales. One thing is for sure. She was a real beauty.


----------



## shawney1986 (Jul 7, 2009)

that was 23 inch on the dot. i also had no scale.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

showoff!!!


----------

